# Coole Trikots von MaxBike



## bookutus (16. Mai 2007)

In der Bucht habe ich grade mega coole Trikots gesehen. Marke: MaxBike.
Nie gehört, wer kennt die und vor allem: Wo kann ich das Zeugs bestellen?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. Mai 2007)

bookutus schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das Zeugs bestellen?





bookutus schrieb:


> In der Bucht



...?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bookutus (16. Mai 2007)

Okay, okay....ich meine natürlich AUSSER ebay......


----------



## pfalz (17. Mai 2007)

www.maxbike.de


----------



## bookutus (17. Mai 2007)

Okay, so schlau war ich auch schon, nur leider sind dort gerade die ausgefallenen Shirts, welche auf ebay angeboten werden, eben nicht im Programm. Mittlerweile kaufe ich halt nur noch sehr ungern in der Bucht, da sehr oft die Endpreise doch unverhältnismäßig hoch ausfallen. Dann noch Versand drauf und RatzFatz ist das Produkt teurer als im Laden/Versand...
Anyway, ich werde die Sache mal verfolgen, vielleicht ist das Label ja auch neu und der Vertrieb im Aufbau....


----------



## pfalz (18. Mai 2007)

seers,

ja, ich hab das Angebot nich so genau durchgeschaut..sollt nicht patzig klingen



> Mittlerweile kaufe ich halt nur noch sehr ungern in der Bucht, da sehr oft die Endpreise doch unverhältnismäßig hoch ausfallen


 - dito


----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2007)

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob sich einer mittlerweile eines der Trikots/Hosen geleistet hat. Wie sind die Teile????? Angenehm zu tragen??? Preis-Leistungsverhältniss aus eurer Sicht????

Frage nach da in der Bucht kann man sich gerade n komplettes Set (Langarm- + Kurzarmtrikot sowie Hose) für nen sehr günstigen Preis angeln und ich überlege dort zuzuschlagen....


----------



## karmakiller (22. September 2007)

hab ein Ghostbikers-Kurzarm-Trikot in Größe M (ich bin 175 groß und wiege 64 kg - passt perfekt) 
sieht super aus, sehr gute Qualität - ich bin damit zufrieden


----------



## Pif (22. September 2007)

In der Bucht gekauft? Weil die deutsche Seite verkauft ja zu viel teureren Preisen als der Typ in der Bucht. Beide kommen aus Polen. In der Bucht haben die das trikot fÃ¼r 29â¬ statt 49â¬ oO

Wie hoch isn da Porto?


----------



## karmakiller (23. September 2007)

ja ich habs ersteigert (vor einem halben jahr ungefähr)
- ich hab allgemein kein Problem mit ebay (wie scheinbar einige hier) und kauf da gerne


----------



## Pif (23. September 2007)

karmakiller schrieb:


> ja ich habs ersteigert (vor einem halben jahr ungefähr)
> - ich hab allgemein kein Problem mit ebay (wie scheinbar einige hier) und kauf da gerne



Wie hoch isn da Porto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (23. September 2007)

Versand der Teile kostet bei Ebay 6.... 

Habe jetzt auch schon mehrere Leute angeschrieben, die sich die Teile gekauft haben. Unisono kam von allen ein gutes Feedback. Werde mir wohl ne Kombi leisten.... zu dem Preis kann man glaube ich nicht viel falsch machen.

Ist karmakiller der eingste aus dem Forum, der live über die Teile berichten kann???


----------



## karmakiller (23. September 2007)

welche Infos fehlen dir denn noch ?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (24. September 2007)

Eventuell blöde Frage... Wie heisst denn der Verkäufer in der Bucht?  


Micha


----------



## fatcartman (28. September 2007)

karmakiller schrieb:


> welche Infos fehlen dir denn noch ?


Hi, ich häng mich mal gleich mit ran, da ich mich auch für so ein Set interessiere.  
Ein echtes Live-Foto vom Trikot, um die Qualität zu beurteilen, wäre mal nich schlecht.


----------



## LennoxX (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels 

ich bin neu hier aufm Board, aber weil ich schon einige "Wear-Gear" Trikots von maxbike besitze und diesen schop hier auch schon meinen Kumpels weiterempfohlen hab, möchte ich auch hier meinen Senf dazu geben:

Also die Qualität der "Wear-Gear"-Trikots sucht ihres gleichen und wer nicht auf e-bähh kaufen möchte kann die Sachen auch direkt beim Hersteller bestellen, wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass es preislich schlechter ausgehen wird, da in der Regel bei maxbikes e-bähhschop billiger gesteigert wird als im schop die Waren erhältlich sind.

Die Auswahl ist allerdings beim Hersteller größer, gerade im "ghostbiker"-Design gibt es jede Menge, wie z.B. Regenjacke, Windblocker usw.

hier noch der Link: http://www.wear-gear.com/

nun sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er lieber steigert oder konventionell bestellen möchte.


Grüße an alle "Wildlife-Team-Biker"
und natürlich auch an den Rest der Welt

Torsten


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (29. April 2009)

Hi

habe mir auch schon 2 Trikots in der Bucht ersteigert. Sind echt super.
Leider verkauft maxBike nicht mehr in der Bucht.

Hat schon einer was über www.wear-gear.com bestellt?
Anscheinend ist der Kontakt mit denen echt mies.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (29. April 2009)

=SiLVERsurfer= schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Leider verkauft maxBike nicht mehr in der Bucht.



DOCH :
http://www.wear-gear.com/product_in...d=228&osCsid=b7f2426cfea6f97a70daa3f6373d9911


----------



## BBB27 (30. April 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wie eng die kurzarm trikots ausfallen ??


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (30. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> DOCH :
> http://www.wear-gear.com/product_in...d=228&osCsid=b7f2426cfea6f97a70daa3f6373d9911




mmh bin ich blind? der Link geht auf die Homepage von wear-gear. Da steht nix von ebay?


@BBB27: ich habe 2 langarmtrikots. das erste habe ich XL gekauft. sitzt schon sagen wir mal "figurbetont" aber trotzem anziehbar. 
Ich mag es eher etwas lockerer und habe das 2. XXL gekauft.


----------



## MEGATEC (30. April 2009)

=SiLVERsurfer= schrieb:


> mmh bin ich blind? der Link geht auf die Homepage von wear-gear. Da steht nix von ebay?



SORRY !!!!!


Da hab ich in der Eile wohl den Falschen link aus der Sdressleiste kopiert : hier der richtige : 

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/biker-shop-24h_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## 3radfahrer (30. April 2009)

[/QUOTE]@BBB27: ich habe 2 langarmtrikots. das erste habe ich XL gekauft. sitzt schon sagen wir mal "figurbetont" aber trotzem anziehbar. 
Ich mag es eher etwas lockerer und habe das 2. XXL gekauft.[/QUOTE]



Welche Größe hast du denn, und wieviel wiegst du??? Ich bin 1,90 und wiege 86kg! Wollte XL bestellen. Ist bestimmt zu kurz oder???


----------



## hofschalk (30. April 2009)

fallen die freeride/dh sachen normal aus, oder auch lieber ne nummer größer kaufen? 

mfg


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (30. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> SORRY !!!!!
> 
> 
> Da hab ich in der Eile wohl den Falschen link aus der Sdressleiste kopiert : hier der richtige :
> ...




SUPER !! Danke für den Link. Habe ich nicht gefunden bei ebay. Ist zwar ein anderer Verkäufer als der wo ich gekauft habe. Die Preise sind allerdings die selben. 
Ich habe mal aus spass die Preise von der wear-gear seite - polnische währung in  umgerechnet... da kosten die Trikots deutlich weniger....
hat einer nen polnisches konto 

Zu den Grössen. Ich bin 1,80 und noch!! 85 kg schwer. XL sitzt mir wie gesagt recht eng unter den Armen. Länge ist eigenltich gut. Trozdem habe ich das 2. XXL gekauft. Einfach weil ich das langarm etwas lockerer mag.

Die freeride/Dh Sachen kenne ich nicht.


Schau dir mal die Grössentabelle an


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (2. Mai 2009)

Habe ein "M" Kurzarm für Kollegen gekauft (ebay).
Sobald es hier ist, geb ich mal Rückmeldung.


----------



## datacrime (5. Mai 2009)

Danke fuer den Thread - auch wenn er schon aelter ist.  Die eBay-Preise wurden dem Online-Shop aber mittlerweile angepasst. Bin von den Designs total begeistert, da ich auf ausgefallene Trikots stehe. Werde in naechster sicher mal einiges bestellen. Wobei 9 EUR Versand schon ganz schoen heavy sind. 

CU,
Marco


----------



## MEGATEC (6. Mai 2009)

Sollte jemand eine Sammelbestellung anleiern : ICH wäre mit dabei....

Vielleicht lässt sich bei ner größeren Abnahmemenge ja auch was an den Preisen machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir ein Langarm Trikot in der Bucht beim "biker-shop-24h" geschossen. Kam nach 2 Tagen per Einschreiben an.

Qualität ist imho wirklich ok, ein Langarm Trikot ist ja immer etwas für kühlere Tage und daher innen auch ganz leicht angeraut.
Druck und Farben sind kräftig und klar, ich habe allerdings keines der grafischen Motive. Die Masse, welche in den Artikelbeschreibungen angegeben werden, stimmen überein.

Nun habe ich noch folgende Adressen rausgefunden:

www.bcmnowatex.com.pl  wird als Hersteller angegeben, dort im Shop findet man einige der Shirts von wear-gear oder maxbike.de.
Im Impressum findet man heraus, daß beide wohl zusammen gehören (Brüder o.ä.)

Lange Shirts kosten dort zB. 115 Zloty, das sind ca. 26,50 Euro ohne Versand.
Wer also nicht unbedingt 59Euro ausgeben will und keines der ausgefallenen Shirts sucht, kann dort mal reinschnuppern.

Am günstigsten ist es natürlich über die Bucht, wenn die Ware ab 1Euro angeboten wird.


----------



## mathes1984 (8. Mai 2009)

Habe ein "Ghostbikers" Trikot erworben vor ca 4Wochen für 36.
Trotz der Umwege, eBay und Polen war der Artikel innerhalb von 
7 Tagen bei mir.

Bin mit der Quali auch zufrieden. 


MFg
Mathes


----------



## Haborym666 (8. Mai 2009)

Auch ich fahre seit einem Jahr mein Ghostbiker Trikot ohne Probleme
bin auch zufrieden. Wer das Trikot in echt an meinem (Achtung Ironie) Astralkörper
bewundern will kann gerne in mein Fotoalbum schauen.


----------



## mathes1984 (8. Mai 2009)

So hab gerade dazugehÃ¶rig die "Ghostbikers" Herbst/FrÃ¼hlings Jacke erworben(ww.bucht.de ;-) ) und hab 40â¬ gesparrt gegenÃ¼ber dem Shop.
NatÃ¼rlich als Neuware....


Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Die Teile sehen einfach super aus und sind echt nen Blickfang.
Wenn ich das Trikot anhabe schauen immer alle hinterher.


----------



## raccoon78 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

kann mir einer der stolzen Besitzer verraten wie die Trikots größenmässig ausfallen? (im Vergleich zu normalen Größen o.ä.).
Ich habe zuhause Trikots von L - XXL die mir passen und möchte bei dem Porto nur ungern Gefahr laufen etwas zurückschicken zu müssen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer der stolzen Besitzer verraten wie die Trikots größenmässig ausfallen? (im Vergleich zu normalen Größen o.ä.).
> Ich habe zuhause Trikots von L - XXL die mir passen und möchte bei dem Porto nur ungern Gefahr laufen etwas zurückschicken zu müssen.
> ...



 Hab ich doch gestern geschrieben. Such dir den Shop in ebay, dort sind Größenangaben und Maße drin. Die Zentimeterangaben stimmen mit der gelieferten Ware überein. Dann nimmste dir nen Zollstock und misst eines deiner Trikots aus und schon kannste ungefähr erkennen, ob es da Diskrepanzen gibt.


----------



## raccoon78 (9. Mai 2009)

Upps, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Danke


----------



## mathes1984 (9. Mai 2009)

Kannst auch direkt auf die Homepage gehen.
http://www.wear-gear.com
dort gibt es zu jedem Trikot oder was auch immer eine Größentabelle.

Hab meinen Oberkörper gemessen und anhand der Tabelle die größe bestellt.

Also normale Sachen trage ich in M bei dem Trikot habe ich eine S genommen.


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gestern geschrieben. Such dir den Shop in ebay, dort sind Größenangaben und Maße drin. Die Zentimeterangaben stimmen mit der gelieferten Ware überein. Dann nimmste dir nen Zollstock und misst eines deiner Trikots aus und schon kannste ungefähr erkennen, ob es da Diskrepanzen gibt.





Also wenn die Maße stimmen bräuchte ich ja nur Größe M/5 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen bei einer Größe von 190m und Normalostatur!

Trau mich nicht zu bestellen, weil ich bestimmt auch umtauschen muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (10. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand noch nen anderen ebayer gefunden ausser "biker-shop-24h"?
Der hat ja 99% festpreise.


----------



## matwe (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass man im Onlineshop von Wear-Gear auch in Zloty bezahlen kann, was eindeutig günstiger ist als in Euro. Mit Paypal dürfte das eigentlich doch kein Problem sein, so schlecht können die den Umrechnungskurs gar nicht machen. Allerdings habe ich auch noch nicht ausprobiert, ob das funktioniert, aber vielleicht ist ja jemand so mutig und testet es .  Viele Grüße, Mathias


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (11. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Zloty habe ich auch schon gesehn. (vgl. S.1).
Leider ist dei Wear-Gear homepage echt mies. Das findet man keine Infos.
Kontaktformular tut auch nicht wirklich bzw. bekommt man keine Antwort.

Hast Du irgendwo schon ein PayPal Logo gefunden? 

Das Trikot was ich bei biker-shop-24h gekauft habe ist da. Muss heute noch zur Post.
Gehe aber davon aus, dass es genauso top ist wie meine beiden langarm.


----------



## matwe (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den Bestellvorgang bis zum vorletzten Schritt durchgeführt (also bis dahin wo man die Zahlungsmethode auswählen kann), habe ihn aber nicht abgesendet. Als Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wurden dann Paypal und Überweisung angeboten.  Viele Grüße, Mathias


----------



## raccoon78 (11. Mai 2009)

matwe schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bestellvorgang bis zum vorletzten Schritt durchgeführt (also bis dahin wo man die Zahlungsmethode auswählen kann), habe ihn aber nicht abgesendet. Als Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wurden dann Paypal und Überweisung angeboten.  Viele Grüße, Mathias



Fragt sich dann nur ob die entgültige Durchführung mit Zloty auch funktioniert. Nicht dass die Bestellung liegen bleibt weil rund 15 pro Trikot fehlen.
Das im Zweifelsfall dann wieder "aufzudrösseln" kann dann auch Lustig werden. 
Trotzdem Freiwillige vor...


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (14. Mai 2009)

Das Trikot das ich bei ebay gekauft habe ist da.

gekauft habe ich ein M fÃ¼r einen Freund. Es ist ein Kurzarm von wear-gear.
Material ist schon recht dÃ¼nn. Nicht so wie die Langarmtrikots. 
Wenn ich fÃ¼r den Preis z.B. ein Gore kaufe habe ich ne bessere StoffqualitÃ¤t. 
Vom Design und der Verarbeitung her ist es aber top.

Muss sagen, dass 49â¬ + 9â¬ Porto doch ne Menge Geld sind fÃ¼r so ein Trikot. Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass es Mies ist aber es gibt fÃ¼r diesen Preis auch bessere.

Es scheint, als hÃ¤tte nun auch Bike-Shop24 den Verkauf bei ebay eingestellt. Hat mom. keine Trikots o.Ã¤. im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

habe auch interesse an den Trikos von wear gear sind echt coole dinger dabei naja 50 euro ist auch ein guter preis wenigstens ist das disigne mal nicht so eintönig wie bei den meisten trikos sonst 

nur leider schient die hompage von wear gear vom netz gegangen zu sein bekomme sie nicht auf weiss da jemand was 

gruss marc


----------



## mathes1984 (2. Juni 2009)

Die Seite ist online, funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.


Mfg
Mathes


----------



## kio2608 (2. Juni 2009)

mathes1984 schrieb:


> Die Seite ist online, funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.
> 
> 
> Mfg
> Mathes



war aber eben down


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> war aber eben down



kann ich bestätigen.

aber nu lüppt ja allet wieda!


----------



## Marc19 (5. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen 

hat jemadn ne idee wie ich mit dne leuten der seite kontak aufnehmen kann will mir 2 trikots bestellen aber was ist wenn sie nicht passen

bezahlt ihr da mit pay pal oder direkt mit bankeinzug

danke

marc


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (6. Juni 2009)

hiho,

leider gibts per ebay immernoch nix. das war etwas "sicherer" als über die homepage.
dort habe ich mit paypal gezahlt. dann sind die sachen versichert. KA ob das auch für "nicht ebay" bezahlung per paypal gilt.

Umtausch ist auch so ne sache. ich wollte eines umtauschen, dass ich per ebay(deutschland) gekauft hatte. habe aber nie antwort auf meine mails bekommen. 
Das letzte habe ich dann per ebay (PL) gekauft. Dort hatte der Verkäufer geschrieben, dass er nur englisch kann. Dieser hatte auch bessere bewertungen als der "deutsche ebayer".

Wenn einer per Homepage bestellt. Bitte infos wies gelaufen ist.


----------



## Marc19 (7. Juni 2009)

das ist ja echt blöd wenn man die dinger nicht umtauschen kann ich bin halt sehr gross und habe breite schultern weiss nicht ob die shirts in xxl passen weil ja jede firma andere masse hat

ja jemand so ein teil in xxl


----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (7. Juni 2009)

ich habe ein langarm in xxl.


----------



## DumDum (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin, bin auch schon länger auf der suche nach nem Trikot das ein bischen was hermacht^^
Da der eBay-Shop seinen Betrieb anscheinend eingestellt hat wollte ich mal fragen, welche erfahrungen ihr mit dem shop von wear-gear.com gemacht habt.

Btw hats eigentlich mit dem umstellen von eur auf zlt geklappt wär ja ne nette ersparnis 

danke schonmal


----------



## Marc19 (3. Oktober 2009)

morgen

also ich wollte mir mal welche bestellen aber das hat mit dem paypal auf der seite nicht geklappt

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (4. Oktober 2009)

Na, wear-gear scheint bei ebay doch noch weiter zu verkaufen, nur ist die auswahl nicht so groß mal gucken, was die noch auf den markt schmeißen
der ebayshop heißt wear-gear24


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2009)

DumDum schrieb:


> der ebayshop heißt wear-gear24



*grins* Sitz angeblich in London, aber "shipping from poland"...

Eigentlich kann man nur auf die normalen Auktionen bieten, die Sofortkaufpreise sind zu teuer.


----------



## Marc19 (4. Oktober 2009)

he cool danke

lach ja den shop gibt es ja nun mal wirklich mal sehen ob man ein schnäpchen machen kann


----------



## de Anner (27. September 2010)

Auch, wenns schon älter is: Ich liebe die Sachen! Hab zum Vergleich noch Gonso und Primal Wear, aber die WerGear- Polster sind für meinen Po einfach um Längen besser! Trikots passen top, bequem und haben bei den 3 Rückentaschen seit Neuestem ne kleine wasserdichte RV- Tasche mit Kabelöffnung für den MP3- Player! Top sag ich mal!

Aber ich muß den Kollegen hier Recht geben: Der Kontakt mit der Homepage funzt gar nicht. Bekomme nie ne Mail zurück. Also wirklich NIE.

Inzwischen hab ich 4 Sets und ich hab das erste seit 2006 im Einsatz.


----------



## mathes1984 (27. September 2010)

hab am We GlÃ¼ck gehabt mit einem Ghostbikers Trikot in Lang von wear-gear24 .

http://www.wear-gear.com/product_in...id=54&osCsid=189eb8ef4aeec96a280477b4a74db97e

Habs fÃ¼r 36â¬ statt 59,95 bekommen 


habe bereits eine Herbst jacke von denen: Die ist Super!!!


----------



## westbeach80 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

  ist das Thema noch aktuell oder möchte noch jemand was über die Qualität und Kontakt mit der Firma Wear-Gear wissen? 
  Hab da ein paar interessante Informationen für euch.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2011)

na dann erzähl mal...


----------



## Area-x-23 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Shop auch gerade gesehen und finde das ein oder andere Trikot schön.

Haben die vorzeitigen Sommerschlußverkauf?


----------



## westbeach80 (10. Juni 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
  Ich fang mal mit der ersten Bestellung  an. Vor 3 Monaten hab ich mir über Wear-Gear Seite ein Langarmtrikot bestellt, muss dazu sagen das ich es über Polen gekauft habe da es billiger war und immer noch ist, auf der Deutschen Seite kostet ein Langarmtrikot 59  und auf der Polnischen Seite 181zl entspricht 46. Da ich der Polnischen Sprache mächtig bin war das kein Problem für mich.

  Ich finde die Trikots vom Design her ansprechend und nicht so langweilig wie manch andere. Von der Qualität her sind sie sehr gut verarbeitet und angenehm zu tragen.

  Die erste Radtour und ich wurde andauernd auf das Trikot angesprochen, also gut was macht man nicht alles für die Freunde man macht eine Größere Bestellung.

  Insgesamt waren es 10 Trikots die wir bestellen wollten, 8 Kurzarmig 2 Langarmig. Da es über die Polnische Seite billiger war wollte ich es natürlich auch da bestellen. Ich rief erst da an um sicher zu gehen das die auch nach Deutschland liefern, leider ohne Erfolg. Also eine e-Mail muss offene Fragen klären und schau her auf e-Mail antworten Sie. 

  Ja, Sie liefern nach Deutschland und meine Frau konnte sogar  noch 10% Rabatt aushandeln.juhu noch billiger.

  Am Mittwoch wurde die Sendung mit UPS verschickt und am Montag ist es bei uns angekommen.


  Nun fangen die Probleme an. 

  Als erstes keine Rechnung dabei hmmmmmmm komisch wo Sie doch auf der Internetseite, ich zitiere:  *Jeder Sendung wird der Kassenzettel oder die Rechnung beigelegt.*
  Zwei von den 10 Trikots sind in falscher Größe geliefert worden XL anstatt L und L anstatt M. Anrufen kann man sich sparen geht keiner ran. Meine Frau hat eine e-Mail geschrieben mit einer Lesebestätigung, e-Mail wurde gelesen doch keine Antwort drauf bekommen.

  Was ich euch damit sagen will, ist das die Trikots echt cool sind, doch wenn Ihr nicht die Größe bekommt die Ihr bestellt habt wird es schwierig mit der Reklamation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westbeach80 (10. Juni 2011)

Achja ich hab ja jetzt ein Langarmtrikot in Größe XL mit der ich nix anfangen kann, ist natürlich neu  mit Etikett und Original Verpackt.
  Wenn jemand Interesse hat meldet euch.
  Es ist das Trikot *Incredible Bike long sleeve jersey.*


Könnt es euch auf der www.wear-gear.com  Seite anschauen.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2011)

westbeach80 schrieb:


> Was ich euch damit sagen will, ist das die Trikots echt cool sind, doch wenn Ihr nicht die Größe bekommt die Ihr bestellt habt wird es schwierig mit der Reklamation.



Ich dachte du erzählst uns was neues...


----------



## westbeach80 (11. Juni 2011)

Trikot verkauft


----------



## Girl (27. Dezember 2011)

ACHTUNG AN ALLE!!!!

Ich habe mir zwei Trikots bestellt, die Grössenangaben passen nicht wirklich und habe sie somit zurück geschickt. Das ganze ist nun über einen Monat her und ich habe keine Nachricht, keine neue Ware, auf meine Mails antwortet niemand.

Somit ist mein Geld weg und die Ware auch.

Ich möchte alle nur warnen bei dieser angeblichen Firma zu kaufen.

LG


----------



## mathes1984 (16. Januar 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> ACHTUNG AN ALLE!!!!
> 
> Ich habe mir zwei Trikots bestellt, die Grössenangaben passen nicht wirklich und habe sie somit zurück geschickt. Das ganze ist nun über einen Monat her und ich habe keine Nachricht, keine neue Ware, auf meine Mails antwortet niemand.
> 
> ...



Hat sich hierbei noch was getan?
Ich hatte da auch einmal Bestellt und es lief alles besten d.h. die Größe war Ok und eigentlich wollte ich nochmal was ordern.

Mfg
Mathes


----------



## Velocipedix (4. März 2012)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie aktuell die Fragen noch sind, der letzte Eintrag ist immerhin 1 1/2 Monate her.

Habe die Trikots von Maxbike / Wear-Gear neu bei www.Trikothaus.de gefunden - der sitzt wohl in Deutschand und hat ganz gute Bewertungen.
Mein Ghostbikers Trikot trage ich schon die dritte Saison, jetzt will ich das O my Bones dazu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. Juli 2012)

Gibts maxbike und deren Trikots nicht mehr?

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung:
_can't find the server at www.notconnected.invalid.
_

Und der Ebay Verkaufer existiert auch nicht mehr:
_No longer a registered user
_


----------



## bbmob07 (17. Juli 2012)

Die Wear-Gear-Sachen gibt es auch bei Amazon. Ich find die Trikots echt gutaussehend, aber eigentlich schweineteuer  Mal kucken obs ggf. billigere Anbieter gibt, die gut funktionieren


----------



## scratch_a (24. August 2013)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Die Wear-Gear-Sachen gibt es auch bei Amazon. Ich find die Trikots echt gutaussehend, aber eigentlich schweineteuer  Mal kucken obs ggf. billigere Anbieter gibt, die gut funktionieren



Ich finde die bei Amazon nicht. Auch bei Ebay sind sie anscheinend nicht mehr. Bleibt dann wohl nur noch Trikothaus? Oder gibts da auch Probleme, wenn man es wieder zurückschicken will/muss? Die negativen Berichte vom Wear-Gear-Shop hören sich jedenfalls nicht gut an, da gehe ich nicht gerne ein Risiko ein.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2013)

Falls es wen interessiert, ich habe Ende August bei Trikothaus bestellt. Die erste Lieferung war komplett falsch, nach Rücksprache wurde zurück geschickt.
Vor zwei Wochen kam dann die erste richtige Teillieferung und heute das letzte Trikot, zum Glück jetzt auch richtig.

Das Trikot von Wear-Gear macht an sich einen guten Eindruck und schaut sehr gut aus.
Aber bei Trikothaus werde ich wohl nicht mehr bestellen und kann es auch nicht weiterempfehlen. Hatte eigentlich das Geld schon abgeschrieben, zum Glück kam aber nach 2 Monaten doch noch die (richtige) Ware an. Kundenservice ist jedenfalls praktisch nicht vorhanden und wenn man Angst haben muss, dass man gar nichts bekommt, dann lass ich es lieber.


----------

